# Non-tapered belts



## DRBXGOLD (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've heard people say not to get a tapered belt and I've seen examples, however I'm wondering if this would be classified as a "tapered belt"? The ones I've seen are usually thinner in the front than this, but to me it looks pretty sturdy.

*http://preview.tinyurl.com/jle7pc3*

Or would you still recommend something the entire same height around, like *http://preview.tinyurl.com/jyu3fgh*

Thanks!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DRBXGOLD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've heard people say not to get a tapered belt and I've seen examples, however I'm wondering if this would be classified as a "tapered belt"? The ones I've seen are usually thinner in the front than this, but to me it looks pretty sturdy.
> 
> ...


 As stated in your other thread get a belt the same height all the way around.

The second belt you have posted will be fine. The first belt is garbage.

Tapered belts will do nothing for you. It needs to be thick in the front as well as the back and sides to be able to brace your abdominals properly, this is the point of using the belt to begin with.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/powerlifting-belts/

Best article on belts if your looking to get serious into lifting.......


----------



## DRBXGOLD (Jun 27, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> As stated in your other thread get a belt the same height all the way around.
> 
> The second belt you have posted will be fine. The first belt is garbage.
> 
> Tapered belts will do nothing for you. It needs to be thick in the front as well as the back and sides to be able to brace your abdominals properly, this is the point of using the belt to begin with.





Quackerz said:


> http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/powerlifting-belts/
> 
> Best article on belts if your looking to get serious into lifting.......


 That's great information. Thanks for the clarification!


----------

